# 1968 Rudge Harvard



## wrongway (Jul 17, 2017)

I have noticed this bike on craigslist and the price is going down and it's not far from me. I can't post a picture here so you might not be able to help. It looks like any ordinary 3 speed Rudge or Raleigh or.....but it has no fenders or chain guard. The chain ring is the 'Red Hand Of Ulster'. The bars are a drop bar with the shifter mounted under the right hand brake lever. It also has the extra brake levers on the tops. That's the part that throws me off. I would buy this and I suppose for $50 I wouldn't lose out, but I don't want to buy another cobbled up bike.


----------



## wrongway (Jul 17, 2017)

Let's see if this works. I think it might not be real because I don't see anything close to it in Raleigh catalogs plus Lentons were done by....1960? 
https://cedarrapids.craigslist.org/bik/d/rudge-sports-harvard/6216629138.html


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 17, 2017)

It's definitely a Rudge, although their frames look like sports models due to their distinctive 'aero' fork crowns; I have a 1910ish ladies model that has the same fork crown.
I think those bars and brakes may be later additions, they look more '70's to me.
A good guide to dating the rest of it should be the rear hub. If it's original. Sturmey Archer stamped a date of manufacture on their hubs, usually month/year.
In the photos that rear hub is either covered in crud, or is a desirable (possibly close ratio) aluminium model.
I don't think that saddle looks right either, sports models would have inevitably come with a Brooks.
Nice basis for a good, usable project at that price.
Good luck!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## wrongway (Jul 17, 2017)

Notice the wingnuts on the front wheel? Someone sure went to some trouble to make it look real. He's at $35 for it and I'm sure it's worth that as a bike alone, but I could put the money toward parts for other bikes. I just don't think it's rare. However, I have had a hard time in the past finding drop bars that fit in an English stem. That might be worth the $35 right there! hmmm....


----------



## Oilit (Jul 17, 2017)

If you've got storage space, you can't go wrong at that price. But on the other hand, there's an endless supply of project bikes.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 17, 2017)

wrongway said:


> I have noticed this bike on craigslist and the price is going down and it's not far from me. I can't post a picture here so you might not be able to help. It looks like any ordinary 3 speed Rudge or Raleigh or.....but it has no fenders or chain guard. The chain ring is the 'Red Hand Of Ulster'. The bars are a drop bar with the shifter mounted under the right hand brake lever. It also has the extra brake levers on the tops. That's the part that throws me off. I would buy this and I suppose for $50 I wouldn't lose out, but I don't want to buy another cobbled up bike.




It's worth checking out if close to you. There's $50 worth of parts there, I would say. It's a big project. Look for broken stuff (looks like one pump boss at least is broken). The wing nuts on the front are a nice touch, though not entirely uncommon (a set of rear Sturmey Archer wingnuts on the back are worth their weight in gold to collectors). I'm intrigued by the chainring and cranks - looks fluted road type with an "H" chainring (but it's not a Hercules apparently?).  Worth checking out at least.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 18, 2017)

O







SirMike1983 said:


> It's worth checking out if close to you. There's $50 worth of parts there, I would say. It's a big project. Look for broken stuff (looks like one pump boss at least is broken). The wing nuts on the front are a nice touch, though not entirely uncommon (a set of rear Sturmey Archer wingnuts on the back are worth their weight in gold to collectors). I'm intrigued by the chainring and cranks - looks fluted road type with an "H" chainring (but it's not a Hercules apparently?).  Worth checking out at least.



It's a classic Rudge chain ring, the archetypal 'hand' design is upside down in that photo, and not so easily discernible.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 18, 2017)

Here are 2 examples of those distinctive Rudge fork crowns.
1910's ladies 28" wheel model (with later front brake).....

 

1954 gents sports model, 26" wheel 3-speed.....

 

One of my favourite fork crown shapes, surely admired by Signor Cinelli.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 18, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Here are 2 examples of those distinctive Rudge fork crowns.
> 1910's ladies 28" wheel model (with later front brake).....View attachment 646686
> 
> 1954 gents sports model, 26" wheel 3-speed.....View attachment 646687
> ...





The 1950s slope shouldered type also was sold as Raleigh's "heavy duty" replacement fork for bikes that needed fork replacement and the owner wanted something heavier duty. I have one in my shed somewhere with Sir Walter Raleigh decal on it. I rode it for awhile before I fixed the original fork for one of my bikes. I do think it was stiffer and a bit stronger than the original thimble Raleigh.


----------



## wrongway (Jul 21, 2017)

Ok, I talked myself into it. I'm going after it tomorrow. It's only 2 hours one way and $35. There's some pretty decent parts on there for that price! Does that rear hub look 'ribbed' as if it's a J.C. Higgins hub?


----------



## wrongway (Jul 24, 2017)

I brought it home. I will put up some more photos later today or tomorrow. Nothing any more exciting. The downtube has 'Rudge Sports' on it and 'Rudge' on the seat post tube. It has a bottom bracket oiler. The hub is a J.C. Higgins. Serial number on bike is: '75476 AS'. Someone turned a casual bike into a Road Bike.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 24, 2017)

wrongway said:


> I brought it home. I will put up some more photos later today or tomorrow. Nothing any more exciting. The downtube has 'Rudge Sports' on it and 'Rudge' on the seat post tube. It has a bottom bracket oiler. The hub is a J.C. Higgins. Serial number on bike is: '75476 AS'. Someone turned a casual bike into a Road Bike.





Still not bad. The oiler on  the bottom bracket indicates an older frame. There is enough there for what it cost.


----------



## wrongway (Jul 24, 2017)

Here's a few more photos. I'm not always the best at 'picture-taking'. I can see where the guy got the idea it was a 'Harvard


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 24, 2017)

Substantially older frame than listed - has earlier decals and fishmouth mugs. Neat.



wrongway said:


> Here's a few more photos. I'm not always the best at 'picture-taking'. I can see where the guy got the idea it was a 'HarvardView attachment 649685 View attachment 649686 View attachment 649686 View attachment 649687 View attachment 649688


----------



## wrongway (Jul 24, 2017)

Maybe around 1949? There is a little threaded hole on the right side just behind the bottom bracket. Possibly for a chain guard?
I just found a picture of the downtube decal on the Veteran-Cycle Club under 1948 Raleigh parts. So....I would think 1947-1948. Question is.....is it worth digging up parts to try and put it back the way it was or just use it as a parts bike? hmm.....


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 24, 2017)

Yes - mount for full chaincase and bolt. Late 40s or early 50s would have been my guess, so what you found sounds right. I would be inclined to build out of 40s-60s era Rudge parts, whatever is ballpark and affordable and matches. Rudge quality in those years was always fairly good. All 1940s parts will be hard and costly. I think if you are patient, it might work out.



wrongway said:


> Maybe around 1949? There is a little threaded hole on the right side just behind the bottom bracket. Possibly for a chain guard?
> I just found a picture of the downtube decal on the Veteran-Cycle Club under 1948 Raleigh parts. So....I would think 1947-1948. Question is.....is it worth digging up parts to try and put it back the way it was or just use it as a parts bike? hmm.....


----------



## wrongway (Jul 25, 2017)

Am I correct in assuming that this was built before Raleigh took them over? I was thinking that the fluted cranks were a Previous Owner add-on, but now it looks like they are pictured in the catalogs. Also, the fork crown seems to have a much more pronounced point to them than does my '59 Rudge.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 25, 2017)

wrongway said:


> Am I correct in assuming that this was built before Raleigh took them over? I was thinking that the fluted cranks were a Previous Owner add-on, but now it looks like they are pictured in the catalogs. Also, the fork crown seems to have a much more pronounced point to them than does my '59 Rudge.



Raleigh bought Rudge in 1943, so any prewar bike would be before Raleight bought Rudge.  
https://oldbike.wordpress.com/9-bicycle-history-nottingham/


----------



## wrongway (Jul 25, 2017)

Thank you for sharing that. I've been trying to recall where I saw that info at! 


bulldog1935 said:


> Raleigh bought Rudge in 1943, so any prewar bike would be before Raleight bought Rudge.
> https://oldbike.wordpress.com/9-bicycle-history-nottingham/


----------



## wrongway (Mar 15, 2018)

I know this thread is old now, but I got to wondering if this bike could be the #121 Sports? It does have a 26x1-1/4 front rim with S.S. spokes and the fluted cranks. Could they have made the frame interchangeable so that they could put a full chaincase on it even though they didn't? I don't see any other markings for a chain guard. Also, what was the last year for the bottom bracket oiler like this? The serial number is: 75476.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 15, 2018)

I'll have to agree, it's very unlikely the 70s safety levers came on the bike, though the drop bar itself is not an unusual bend for a pathracer.


----------



## wrongway (Mar 15, 2018)

The frame doesn't have all 'fishtail' lugs. Only partly. Since it has a plastic tension wheel maybe it didn't originally have one? It was a single speed bike? Maybe the old steel one broke? Any good resource for Rudge serial numbers?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 15, 2018)

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/frame-number-bicycle-dating-guide/
only pre-Raleigh s/n's


----------



## dubsey55 (Mar 19, 2019)

I also agree, model 121!  The fluted cranks, with NON detachable chain ring is the tip off, cant be many of those around.  All of the late 40s-early fifties sports frames, I have seen, have the chaincase boss. Use the metal clamp type pulley.   Paint up some raleigh steel fenders with krylon antique white rattle can!  A replacement wire fender stay set is available cheap, for,  (modern)  plastic fenders. Still need the rear wheel, but,  cool idea for a build!  I would do it. Most of the needed parts are there.   I might be able to donate the pulley to the project if needed!     ,,,,Walter


----------



## wrongway (Mar 19, 2019)

dubsey55 said:


> I also agree, model 121!  The fluted cranks, with NON detachable chain ring is the tip off, cant be many of those around.  All of the late 40s-early fifties sports frames, I have seen, have the chaincase boss. Use the metal clamp type pulley.   Paint up some raleigh steel fenders with krylon antique white rattle can!  A replacement wire fender stay set is available cheap, for,  (modern)  plastic fenders. Still need the rear wheel, but,  cool idea for a build!  I would do it. Most of the needed parts are there.   I might be able to donate the pulley to the project if needed!     ,,,,Walter



Unfortunately it was too short for me so I sold the frame and kept the handlebars. I still have the crank set. I'd like to sell it. I'm currently making a Raleigh version. The model 21.


----------

